# 2.6.3 + nForce2 oraz radeonfb ???

## cpu

Zemergowalem sobie 2.6.3-love1 no i mam 2 problemy ktorych wczesniej na linii 2.6.x nie mialem:

1. Jajko zachowuje sie tak jakby bylo bez patcha na APIC dla nForce a niby 2.6.3mm juz tego pacza zapodal - objawia sie to tym ze system staje w roznych momentach np emerge czy uruchamianie abiworda itp...

2. Nowy driver radeonfb cos nie dziala (append="video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@85" i wszystko gra dopoki nie uruchomie Xow i bede chcial wrocic na konsolke - obraz jest rozmazany ma jakas smieszna rozdzielczosc nie wiem o co chodzi

Moze ktos ma podobne problemy ? Prosze o pomoc

Mam ABITa NF7-S 2.0 (swiezy bios) i Radeona 9100

----------

## fallow

ja wprawdzie mam inny sprzet, ale mialem problemy z 2.6.3-love1 (nie tylko z bootspahem) , na 2.6.3-love3 bylo juz troche lepiej.najlepiej zobacz sobie liste patchow ktorymi jest spatchowany 2.6.3-love3 z http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/ i sam zdecyduj czy Ci to odpowiada .

 ja zrezygnowalem z love i postapilem jak radzil tez no4b , aby po prostu samemu najlepiej powybierac sobie te patche ktore Cie interesuja  :Smile: 

----------

## cpu

Bo ja wiem cenie sobie wygode... w love sa pacze ktore bym uzyl ale sa takie ktore sa mi zbedne jednak nikt nie kaze mi kompilowac Hollywood DXR3 np...

Problem wynikal z APIC (znowu) niby mm dla 2.6.3 mialo to rozwiazac i zrezygnowali z paczy a jednak teraz jest rozwaizanie proste - disable Local APIC for uniprocesors :PPP

----------

